# Fishing rods



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

6'6 Abu Garcia Vengeance spinning rod $15. 6'6 Jimmy Houston casting rod $15. Both rods are in excellent shape. Willing to meet within reason of Marion












































Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Bump with price drop.$15 each.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bwhntr4168 (May 18, 2005)

Wish you were closer! Great deal!


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

I'll be traveling through southwest Ohio Tuesday morning if you are interested.


----------

